# Poppy's first day home



## karenann1964 (Jul 1, 2011)

Collected Poppy this morning and got some nice pictures of her to share.

http://s1119.photobucket.com/albums/k621/Karenann1964/


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Awwwww Poppy is adorable!!!! Always nice to see another Poppy!!!!

Simon and Poppy!!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Karen she's gorgeous! Great colour ...... fits in with your decor perfectly! Lol.
Enjoy and hope you have a good night.

Karen and Rufus xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What a little cutie she is gorgeous!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

She is lovely. I have a very similar rug and both your Poppy and my Keltie just seem to blend in with it!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh my god .................. she looks just like Dexter - hes got the same bear too!!! They're just gorgeous aren't they????? Good luck with Poppy ............ shes beautiful x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhh she's lovely x


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

What beautiful pictures and what a cute puppy. Good luck tonight x


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

She's such a sweetie  I think we've got the same rug too!

Hope you have a good first night and you're not too tired to let us know how it went. Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

aahh she is so cute!! cant believe Maisie was the same age when we picked her up and she's been with us now for 6 weeks. hope you all have a good night and Poppy settles well x


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwww she is totally gorgeous!!! It's lovely having them home isn't it?! I'm loving the puppy breath and pearly white (slightly sharp) teeth!!  xx


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

she is wonderful, you just want to cuddle her. I love the photo next to the polar bear! that will be awesome in the couple of weeks, to take the same photo again, and then you see how much bigger she is as the polar bear


----------

